# Cross Madame Martinet with ... ?



## reivilos (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello guys,
I've got a paph Madame Martinet
with 2 buds. Which cross would
you recommend (except Darling)?
Thanks,
Olivier


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you want from the cross?


----------



## reivilos (Feb 22, 2013)

A pretty pink flower.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 22, 2013)

Then how about a godefroyae or a godefroyae-heavy cross? I suppose you could go with Gege Hughes or another copper complex as well and get flushes of pink.

Have a look at http://www.marriottorchids.com/DL.html and see what went into making those nice pinks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2013)

The previous registered crosses dont seem too inspiring - go the brachy.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 22, 2013)

I could only find two registered crosses
with species:
Sachet: (T. Root) x fairrieanum
Pink Powder Puff: x Greyi
No pic unfortunately.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 22, 2013)

I could only find two registered crosses
with species:
Sachet: (T. Root) x fairrieanum
Pink Powder Puff: x Greyi
No pic unfortunately.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 22, 2013)

I think a cross should be something new, so I wouldn't go with the godefroyae at all as greyii is mostly godefroyae. Perhaps a different Brachy like concolor? Or perhaps something really interesting like using Paph Hellas? 

Hellas x delenatii gave us lovely flowers like Maisie Gay:









Who can guess how the callosum will influence the progeny from such a cross?


----------



## paphreek (Feb 22, 2013)

For a Brachy, I would try niveum as it tends to spread red into a nice pink blush in some circumstances. Or you could try back crossing it to delenatii in the hopes of improving the form. One other possibility is to use a good quality complex red. Orchids, Limited has a similar old cross made by Vacherot and Lecoufle, Paph Atlantinet = Atlantis x Madame Martinet, which they then used to make Paph Pink Atlantis. You could perhaps contact Jason or Robert (Drorchid) to see if they have a picture. Here's a picture of a Paph Pink Atlantis = Atlantinet x Blanche Sawyer that I bought from Orchids, Limited a few years ago.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 22, 2013)

Here you go:

Here is a picture of Paph Atlantinet:






And here is one of our Paph. Pink Atlantis; this one turned out more pink in color than the seedling of Ross, but I think his was better shaped:






Robert


----------



## paphreek (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, Robert!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 23, 2013)

think it would be nice with http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24615


----------



## reivilos (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll take no chances. I'll do:

*unregistered*











*unregistered*








*darling*


----------



## reivilos (Oct 15, 2013)

Today's the day. I slit open the shrivelling 7-month-old capsule of barbatum x Mme Martinet and found this:






I've located paph Atlantis at last. Let's the game begin!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 16, 2013)

What are you sowing your seed onto?


----------

